# Pennhurst Asylum



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Johnny I will let you know I am so excited about this place its about a half hour from my house. I can't wait! I know someone that is going to work there too!!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Sure wouldn't have to do much decorating


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

that place looks like it would scare even me. and i am not scared by very many haunted attractions. i dont know if the legend is true but if it is wow.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I posted this on another thread about it. Ghost adventures did a show there. That is about 20 minutes from me. Got to go there.


http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Sho...pisodes_Travel_Guides/Episode_Pennhurst_State


----------



## kylet (Aug 24, 2009)

Im in DC and plan to make the trek up there. It looks great!!! 

I just hope they have it organized better than the Eastern State Penitentiary. I was so disapppointed in how they crammed about 100 people through at a time.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Wasn't this featured on America Haunts on the Travel Channel? I know it's had paranormal investigations too - I remember the Ghost Adventures episode.


----------



## Trick-or-Treat (Oct 3, 2010)

this haunt looks AMAZING. a haunted house in a REAL haunted house? yes please! those tunnels look sooo freaky. i might even have a hard time making it thru. has anyone checked it out yet? i'm dying to hear some reviews.


----------



## Pregreen (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate to say this but save your money. I went on opening weekend and it was bad. I love Bates hotel and hayride so I was really looking forward to see what they had done at Pennhurst. It was a huge let down. If you are scared of bloodied up Drs and nurses walking past you dragging a foot by all means go, if not there wasn't anything else going on. The tunnel had strobes and fog, a total of three actors (2 dragging a foot) and one beating on a metal drum. The only prop in the tunnel was an old hospital bed pushed up against a wall. I walk slowly to look around and even for me the entire haunt took only 10 minutes from start to finish. I can't imagine how fast it would go if you were the type to run from room to room. I would never trash a haunt, I know all about the work and prep it takes to get one up and running. I have never felt so ripped off.


----------



## Trick-or-Treat (Oct 3, 2010)

wow thanks for sharing. i'm sorry to hear ur disappointment. especially since it's so expensive too. $25 for pennhurst or $50 for both? thats an expensive haunt! and if i'm gonna pay that much money i wanna have peed my pants by the time i'm done!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Y'know, part of the problem may not be their fault. I saw the Ghost Adventures episode again and got to thinking about it and wondered if there were community protests about turning such a controversial site into a haunt - sure enough.

http://www.philly.com/dailynews/national/20100923_Critics_boo_Pennhurst_plan.html

There was also a case in court to stop them from opening on their very first day.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/103726479.html


----------



## Pregreen (Aug 6, 2008)

I live in the area and I know about all of the hype and protests that were going on. None of that stuff ever put a stop to anyone from working on the haunt. I might not feel so bad if they had stated that $15 of the $25 went to preservation of Pennhurst and $10 went to the haunt, but that isn't the case. I've also heard people say that this was their first year so don't expect much but come on, this is Randy Bates one of the kings of Haunted Attractions. His Bates Motel and hayride are great, he surely knows what he's doing.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I dunno, even if work continued despite controversy I'd think comments like this would have an affect on morale: "If I could, I would have Mr. Bates and Mr. Chakejian become an in patient at a place like Pennhurst or have a close relative with developmental disabilities." I saw comments wishing Randy Bates to burn in hell and all kinds of fun stuff.

http://www.preservepennhurst.org/default.aspx?pg=142


----------

